# Last night



## regan40c (5 mo ago)

One of the nicest fall rides ever..... that is all.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

But no trees.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

And no hills. But no cars. You can drop the bikes almost anywhere and have a safety meeting 😎. I’ve ridden the Katy trail twice and there are looooong stretches like that. Regan, that looks blissful but I couldn’t do that every day.


----------



## regan40c (5 mo ago)

There are hills and trees close to the river, but also more traffic. Out here there was no wind, 70F and a beautiful sunset. Just me and my thoughts and the sound of gravel crunching...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

regan40c said:


> There are hills and trees close to the river, but also more traffic. Out here there was no wind, 70F and a beautiful sunset. Just me and my thoughts and the sound of gravel crunching...


Hmmm. I'll take no traffic over anything else any day! But no wind over that wide open space? That must be quite unusual.


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

regan40c said:


> One of the nicest fall rides ever..... that is all.
> 
> View attachment 485335
> View attachment 485336


Who ever doesn't think that is as good as it gets should put in reverse.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Every direction looks the same, I'd need a GPS to find my way home. If it was 70deg all year, I'm in!


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

duriel said:


> Every direction looks the same, I'd need a GPS to find my way home. If it was 70deg all year, I'm in!


Where is that? Good moped territory. Take the long way home


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> Where is that? Good moped territory. Take the long way home


Look forward to riding after muscle aches are gone. Amazing how many people you meet in your own neighborhood. Been here 45 years and know all the old timer. See them way more often and many new faces. People seem to like bike riders for the most part. We all know to bad and ugly haters. Kind of getting addicted


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> Where is that? Good moped territory. Take the long way home


Now you got this song running through my head:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> Look forward to riding after muscle aches are gone. Amazing how many people you meet in your own neighborhood. Been here 45 years and know all the old timer. See them way more often and many new faces. People seem to like bike riders for the most part. We all know to bad and ugly haters. Kind of getting addicted


LOL! This is a good addiction to have!


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> Now you got this song running through my head:


Thanks for bring me back to my stoner carefree no worries no bills days. Would like to have a few back.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> Thanks for bring me back to my stoner carefree no worries no bills days. Would like to have a few back.


Ha! Wasn't no worries, just different worries.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Still don't know where the picture which was posted is at!

SuperTramp, WTG, only rock band with a .... clarinet???? I liked them, but back then I was more of a speed rocker! Warmup band for TenYearsAfter!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Last night didn't have sunsets or panoramic views. But there were trees. And hills.


----------



## regan40c (5 mo ago)

Close to the river yesterday, some trees but no hills.  Kind of windy tho....


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

regan40c said:


> Out here there was no wind, 70F and a beautiful sunset. Just me and my thoughts and the sound of gravel crunching...


You never said the area you live in and I'm looking to move somewhere. I love gravel riding!


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

tlg said:


> Last night didn't have sunsets or panoramic views. But there were trees. And hills.
> 
> View attachment 485356
> 
> View attachment 485357


*WOW that place is beautiful. As an avid kite flyer that flat treeless landscape is a flyers dream*


----------



## regan40c (5 mo ago)

duriel said:


> You never said the area you live in and I'm looking to move somewhere. I love gravel riding!


West central MN. Wouldn't recommend it unless you like being miserable most of the winter.

Some hard pack minimum maintenance roads that roll almost like pavement.


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

regan40c said:


> West central MN. Wouldn't recommend it unless you like being miserable most of the winter.
> 
> Some hard pack minimum maintenance roads that roll almost like pavement.
> 
> View attachment 485417


Sure have your share of lakes. Lots to do I'm sure.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

regan40c said:


> West central MN. Wouldn't recommend it unless you like being miserable most of the winter.


I'm a skier, so as long as there is snow, I'm happy. However, cold with no snow is miserable.


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> I'm a skier, so as long as there is snow, I'm happy. However, cold with no snow is miserable.


Love cold deep desolate places where nobody is any where for miles. Hate this suburban crap I grew up in and still stuck in. Winters are brutal I'm sure but if prepared and don't have to fight against can be enlightening...lots of introspection.


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Drinking and biking is way not cool. Went on main drag:45 an please run me over! Actually crashed at home on steep drive way.. Too old for that. The lesson was registered.


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

What the Don't drink and drivel


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> What the Don't drink and drivel


I dron't dink.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> Love cold deep desolate places where nobody is any where for miles. Hate this suburban crap I grew up in and still stuck in. Winters are brutal I'm sure but if prepared and don't have to fight against can be enlightening...lots of introspection.


One of the many nice things about being retired is that I don't have to commute in snow. I only drive in snow on my way to the ski centers! 👍


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> I dron't dink.


Awsome a real prospective. Bike riding has opened up an entirety new dimension to everyone and everything. Stop and chat to make new friends and keep up with the old BS.

r with complete new fr


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> One of the many nice things about being retired is that I don't have to commute in snow. I only drive in snow on my way to the ski centers! 👍


W


Lombard said:


> One of the many nice things about being retired is that I don't have to commute in snow. I only drive in snow on my way to the ski centers! 👍


Wow. Back from first night ride . Awesome fun. Befriended another wierdo.


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Envy your awsome attitude


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Love your awsome input and life experience


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

You are awesome. Inspired my soul


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Love all you Great Participants


----------

